# Look what showed up today



## Genius. (Sep 28, 2012)

It's not going to stay on my AR,it's going to end up on my 308 which I don't have yet. But it can sit on my AR til then.... 

I might get spoiled and not want to take it off


----------



## D&B Mack (Sep 28, 2012)

Ah, love it... but you know you just moved up one notch on the ATF watch list by posting this. :hmm3grin2orange:

Great glass BTW...but you knew that already.


----------



## Genius. (Sep 28, 2012)

D&B Mack said:


> Ah, love it... but you know you just moved up one notch on the ATF watch list by posting this. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Great glass BTW...but you knew that already.



The only list that I'm not on with them is the do not fly list

(as far as I know:msp_scared. I refuse to deal with the airline industry....


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Sep 28, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> I might get spoiled and not want to take it off



And there's the rub

Great glass becomes addicting. I thought I would be happy with one NF on my 700PSS, and now I really really want one for my 700LTR. It's amazing how much confidence you eventually acquire in the scope and it's adjustments when you've used it for a while and really get "good" with it. As I always say. it's not about the quality of the lenses, it's about the quality of the entire sighting system.

US Optics, though I haven't dealt with them personally, has a reputation like Leupold and Nightforce of not stopping until the customer is satisfied. 

Congrats, enjoy, and keep all us green with envy "unworthies" posted.

Take Care


----------



## TonyRumore (Sep 29, 2012)

You don't see too many guys with U.S. Optics stuff, but the image clarity is Very good.
Here's a 1-4x on a suppressed M16, with a Docter backup.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 30, 2012)

I want a us optics and nightforce to try along with the vortex and swfa scopes I have.

You snag that one new or used?


----------



## Genius. (Sep 30, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I want a us optics and nightforce to try along with the vortex and swfa scopes I have.
> 
> You snag that one new or used?



Used.

I really wanted a USO, but one was just out of my price range for new. So I was looking at NF mainly. I was debating on a F1 or NXS, I wasn't sure if I wanted the FFP, or the higher magnification.

Then I ran across this one, with rings included, I got it for the price if NF, so I grabbed it

For the price, I know I can get my money back if I don't care for it.

When I looked at new, this one was specked out how I wanted it, with extras.

One neat part of this, which I think will spoil me down the road is the windage turret being on the left side. I at first thought it would be a PITA, but sitting behind the rifle, givven, I'm just sighting in, but it's nice to be able to turn the windage with my left hand and not loose my cheek weld.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 1, 2012)

I want a USO, NF, or S&B myself. I'm happy with the viper PST but after reading 3 people have them fail on braked rifles I'm re thinking using it on the 338. I don't shoot my ar far enough to really need a 6-24 on it so I don't know what I'll do now. Maybe I should pick up a used NF and sell the PST before it's well used and I can get most of my money back.


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 2, 2012)

I didn't know the Hubble tele had fallen outta orbit :msp_tongue: looks nice bit of gear Genius do tell us how it zeros in later on your 308 

I myself a Leopold chap, like em when can afford $


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 2, 2012)

Like a giant Hoover on crack...

You SUCK!!!!!!!!:msp_w00t:

Didja figure out the zero stop yet?

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Genius. (Oct 2, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I want a USO, NF, or S&B myself. I'm happy with the viper PST but after reading 3 people have them fail on braked rifles I'm re thinking using it on the 338. I don't shoot my ar far enough to really need a 6-24 on it so I don't know what I'll do now. Maybe I should pick up a used NF and sell the PST before it's well used and I can get most of my money back.




Go check out the classifieds over on snipers hide. If you are in the right place at the right time there are good deals on there.

I got my Kestrel from there, it was one of those deals where I responded minuits after he posted it. 

The problem with selling is you need 100 posts first. But it seems like the PST's sell pretty good, guys love em. Or throw it on the 338 and see if Vortex's warrantee is as good as they say...


----------



## Genius. (Oct 2, 2012)

dingeryote said:


> Like a giant Hoover on crack...
> 
> You SUCK!!!!!!!!:msp_w00t:
> 
> ...



No, haven't messed with the scope much. This whole farming thing is taking up my time lately:hmm3grin2orange:

From reading the instructions though, the EREK seems pretty easy to set, I'm not worried


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 2, 2012)

I've got enough posts to sell. There's been 3 people have those vortex brake on rifles with muzzle brakes with 8-600 rounds. I think I'll sell the pst and pick up a used nf for a little more.


----------



## Genius. (Oct 2, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I've got enough posts to sell. There's been 3 people have those vortex brake on rifles with muzzle brakes with 8-600 rounds. I think I'll sell the pst and pick up a used nf for a little more.



Whatever you do, don't talk to Julio (Lazy21)

You'll be looking at USO:msp_biggrin:


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 2, 2012)

I already have. A real good price for a 5-25 t pal.


----------



## samdweezel05 (Oct 2, 2012)

TheGenius said:


> No, haven't messed with the scope much. This whole farming thing is taking up my time lately:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> From reading the instructions though, the EREK seems pretty easy to set, I'm not worried



You aren't kidding. I managed to make it to the range on sunday for the first time in a wile (stupid fall crops). I usually take my stuff to work and shoot but sometimes I just don't want to go to work on my day off, lol. Although I have a 1000+ yd range at work.


----------

